# Scope question



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

I am getting back into shooting indoor after a 5 year lay off. Who now, makes the clearest 4X scope, best suited for indoors?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

Nobody knows any good scopes and or lenses for indoors???


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

From what I have heard the Verde Plus Glass lenses are the clearest, but the Nikon(Shibuya) and some of the SAP lenses are pretty clear too.
although you can make almost any lens perfect with the help of verifiers.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Go buy a Original Brite Site and be happy! I have never had a bad experience with them. You are probably looking for a .06 diopter lens. Good luck!


----------



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

DarrinM said:


> Go buy a Original Brite Site and be happy! I have never had a bad experience with them. You are probably looking for a .06 diopter lens. Good luck!


I am used to 4X, or even a 3X scope, but the Brite Site web site shows the .6 is a 2X scope. Just curious if this is enough. I have never shot a 2X scope indoors before, and wonder if it will be enough to shoot X's. Is theirs possibly equal to another brands 3X or 4X scope??


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Dry Feather said:


> I am used to 4X, or even a 3X scope, but the Brite Site web site shows the .6 is a 2X scope. Just curious if this is enough. I have never shot a 2X scope indoors before, and wonder if it will be enough to shoot X's. Is theirs possibly equal to another brands 3X or 4X scope??


Power ratings are nothing but hype. get the diopter rating , then you will know what is equal to what ever. I call my my .6 a 2x, because I 
had to call it something. Then others came along & changed the system . Their 4x was the same as my 2x. The thoughts were if that is so, 
then their 4x was better than the 2x because it was just as clear. 
Just find out what the diopter rating is.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> Go buy a Original Brite Site and be happy! I have never had a bad experience with them. You are probably looking for a .06 diopter lens. Good luck!


Lazarus, glad to see you are still kicking . Give a call. we might want to start producing Phase Inhibiter again. With the scores that are around 
today , it is needed if archers want to catch Jesse & Reo


----------



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

brtesite said:


> Power ratings are nothing but hype. get the diopter rating , then you will know what is equal to what ever. I call my my .6 a 2x, because I
> had to call it something. Then others came along & changed the system . Their 4x was the same as my 2x. The thoughts were if that is so,
> then their 4x was better than the 2x because it was just as clear.
> Just find out what the diopter rating is.



Thanks for the info. One will be ordered tomorrow..:thumbs_up


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

brtesite said:


> Lazarus, glad to see you are still kicking . Give a call. we might want to start producing Phase Inhibiter again. With the scores that are around
> today , it is needed if archers want to catch Jesse & Reo


No kidding Mike!!! I'm completely out of my PI!! How do ship a 55 gallon drum???LOL!!!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

NEVADAPRO said:


> No kidding Mike!!! I'm completely out of my PI!! How do ship a 55 gallon drum???LOL!!!


 55 gal ? wow that is a lot. You know you will have to get it down to smaller containers. 8 oz bottles would be just about right
I think the best way to ship a drum is to flat bed it by Consolidated Freight or Conway


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

brtesite said:


> 55 gal ? wow that is a lot. You know you will have to get it down to smaller containers. 8 oz bottles would be just about right
> I think the best way to ship a drum is to flat bed it by Consolidated Freight or Conway


That's fine!! When my friends see what it does....they are all gonna want some!! We'll make a killing!!!LOL!!!


----------



## BadRelease (Jan 6, 2010)

For the money you will not beat the Viper 4x. I have shot a lot of high dollar scopes and viper was the cheapest and the
clearest by far.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

What up Mikey?!

Doing well. Retired this year . No shooting for me ever again unless i go righty. So far i have not had that kind of urge....

I have at least 3 quarts of the original Phase Inhibitor. May just have to throw it on Ebay to see what it brings!

Say hi to all... If i find a desperate company i may show back up to work a booth sooner than later.... Off to Naples in the am. D


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> What up Mikey?!
> 
> Doing well. Retired this year . No shooting for me ever again unless i go righty. So far i have not had that kind of urge....
> 
> ...


Darren you can always work my booth. Great that you retired. enjoy it. You will find that there aren't enough hours to do nothing . Wish you would come back shooting . You still have a lot of friends out here. 
Hang on to that 3 qts of PI. it will be valuable. haven't heard from Hinky in a while. I'll tell Harry Hi for you. 
You buddy 
mikey


----------

